# Bristlenose pleco?



## Petey (Jun 18, 2010)

Bought a small, common pleco (<1in) about a month ago. I've noticed over the past few weeks that he has little bristles on his nose and a couple of white spots on his fins. I did some research and the best guess I have is that he's a bristlenosed pleco or maybe a medusa pleco. What do you guys think?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well ; the links don't work but i would say that you have an ancistris..there are quite a few species of bushynose plecos around so it is hard to tell which one you have...
try here....... www.planetcatfish.com


----------



## Petey (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry about the bad links. That's what I get for trying to upload them from my phone. I'll retry from my computer.

Thanks for the advice. I'll have to post on their forum and see if they can narrow it down.

EDIT: For some reason, the pictures don't seem to be working. They showed up when I previewed the post but not after I posted them. Oh well....


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Host them on photobucket, then paste the


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

How big do those get?


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are a few species that will reach 8" or so ; but most stay around 5 or 6"...


----------

